# Happy Independence day America! (4th of July!)



## ChrisM (Jul 3, 2015)

I know I posted this a day early but are you doing for Independence day?



*Just a reminder use your head and stay safe everyone!*


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)

Back to back World War champs!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## MannDude (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisM (Jul 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/0UsGEyz_2rE


----------



## tonyg (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy 4th to all!!!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 4, 2015)

I've always admired how patriotic the US citizens are... happy 4th of July!


----------

